# Ruby/GTK2: Font in einem GtkTextView ändern



## Dario Linsky (31. August 2003)

Hi zusammen,

weiss jemand, wie ich sowas am geschicktesten machen kann?
Und dann gleich noch eine: Kann man mit dem normalen GtkTextView einzelne Textabschnitte getrennt vom Rest formatieren (so wie bei RTF)?

Danke im Voraus,
Dario


----------



## Christian Fein (31. August 2003)

Vielleicht findest du hier die angaben die du benötigst :
http://www.pl-berichte.de/work/gtk/gtk.rvb.6.html


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. August 2003)

Danke, werd ich mir mal näher ansehen. Auch, wenn es auf den ersten Blick eher so aussieht, als wäre das noch für das alte GTK.


----------

